# Chocolate Bayou Wade



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Dropped into the bayou this morning, 81 deg trout green water, 5-8mph winds to start the day, mullet all over. Thought we were going to CANE the fish today but it ended up being a serious grind. Bait getting smashed all over the place. Bite turned off round 11. Despite loosing some good fish at the net (almost got spooled by a big ol red too which i ended up loosing) i still walked away with some meat for friends and fam and over all - good days fishing.

Caught all those fish on a single DSL, Candy Apple and i still have the plastic on the jighead ready for its next victim. Value for money right there!!


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

GeeTee said:


> Dropped into the bayou this morning, 81 deg trout green water, 5-8mph winds to start the day, mullet all over. Thought we were going to CANE the fish today but it ended up being a serious grind. Bait getting smashed all over the place. Bite turned off round 11. Despite loosing some good fish at the net (almost got spooled by a big ol red too which i ended up loosing) i still walked away with some meat for friends and fam and over all - good days fishing.
> 
> Caught all those fish on a single DSL, Candy Apple and i still have the plastic on the jighead ready for its next victim. Value for money right there!!


I think I saw you yesterday. Good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

How did ya`ll do yesterday? What boat were you in?



Troutbuster said:


> I think I saw you yesterday. Good job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Gulf coast 200ho Yamaha SHO. 3 red one trout n one drum. Top waters plastics n popping cork gulp. Bunch of dinks n sandies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cd12489 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice job wayne


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice haul!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Wayne !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work GeeTee... not a bad haul for this time of year. Good work!


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Nice work*

Nice fish, great job.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

artys only said:


> Way to go Wayne !


Thanks - i had a good mentor ;-)


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I know that fillet table....


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Ha ha ha - that place needs some fixing ;-)


----------

